# Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln



## Zander Pille (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo leute,
Ich möchte hier einmal alles zum Thema Drop shot Angeln zusammenfassen, da ich einige recht defuse meinungen zum Drop Shoten gefunden habe und so eventuel mit meinen Erfahrungen beim Drop Shoten weiterhelfen kann.


*Warum fange ich nichts?*
Beim Thema Fangen mit dem Drop Shot erst einmal zum ausbleiben der Bisse.
Drop Shot Bleie haben nicht umsonst einen Klemmwirbel und keinen zum  Festknoten... Man muss den Abstand zwischen Köder und Blei ab und zu mal  verändern. Die Fische sind schließlich nicht immer 10 zentimeter über  dem Boden aktiv, also sucht die Tiefe, die derzeitig bei euch am  Gewässer heiß ist und die Bisse bringt. 

*
Drop Shot Binden oder Kaufen?*
Zum Thema mit dem Binden der Montage verwende ich persöhnlich nicht den Palomar Knoten sondern den wie in diesem video wunderbar erklärten Knoten: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6e-hN_DaGE&playnext=1&list=PLD2F5F3BD110B81EC&feature=results_main
Ich kaufe mir keine Gebundenen Drop Shot´s da ich das Binden recht einfach finde es ist aber jedem selbst überlassen wie er es macht! Es gibt auch einige Hersteller die Gute Montagen verkaufen aber ich binde mir die lieber selbst, da ich so bei einem Verlust den Fehler bei mir suche und nicht die Montage schlecht mache, da fast immer bei Abrissen oder Fischverlust der Angler schuld ist!   
*
Angeln mit mehreren Haken? *
Ich habe schon merfach die Frage gestellt bekommen: "Kann man auch mit mehreren Haken am Drop Shot fischen?" Klar kann man aber ich würde nicht mehr als zwei Haken verwenden! Durch die Absinkphasen passiert es leider ab und zu, dass sich die Köder mit einander vertüdeln und man nachher Schnursalat hat. Von daher empfehle ich eher mit nur einem Haken zu fischen! Mit zwei Haken zu fischen wäre aus meiner Sicht das Maximum, da es sonst zu unübersichtlich wird.


*Welches Blei sollte ich verwenden?*
Zu den Bleien ist zu sagen es gibt verschiedene Formen Stab-, Kugel- und Birnenbleie. Diese Formen haben je nach Situation Vor und auch Nachteile. Stabbleie lassen sich in Hängerreichem gebiet leichter lösen entegegen der Kugel und Birnenbleie, die sich leichter verkanten. Die Kugelbleie sind gut in Seehen mit festem Untergrund geeignet, da dort keine Ströhmung herscht und das blei so über den Boden Kullert.
Bei dem Birnenblei habe ich noch keine wirklichen Erfahrungen, da ich Sie noch nicht so oft gefischt habe. Ich kann halt nur sagen, das viele diese als Alroundblei bezeichnen. Ich habe Kugel-, Birnen- und Stabbleie gefischt und habe für mich das Stabblei als meinen persöhnlichen Liebling entdeckt.

*Wie lang sollte die Angelrute sein?*
Als Angelrute fische ich eine 2,75 m lange Angelrute mit weicher Glasfaserspitze und Brutalem Rükrat Wurfweiten bis 50 Meter!

Update 02.06.2014: Seit einigen Monaten fische ich bevorzugt eine 2,45 m lange rute. Bei den Ruten sollte man immer beachten wo man Fischt. Wenn man weit draußen angelt empfehle ich eine längere Rute fischt man unter sich oder halt bis zu 15 meter weit von einem entfernt tendiere ich zu kürzeren Ruten. Solltet ihr das Glück haben ein Boot nutzen zu können schwindet die Rutenlänge weiter. Daher überlegt wo und wie ihr Fischen wolt. Aber erstmal könnt ihr auch eure Barschspinnrute zum probieren verwenden.

*Anschlagen?*
Ich wurde oft von Angelkolegen gefragt wann man beim Drop Shot angeln anschlagen soll. Das wichtige ist nicht anschlagen wenn der Biss kommt!!! in diesem moment empfehle ich die Rutenspitze leicht zu senken und dan durch Kurbeln wieder Kontakt zum Fisch auf zu nehmen. Einen anschlag kann man dann immernoch setzen aber ich verzichte fast vollständig auf einen Anschlag, ich schlage nur kurz an wenn ich das Gefühl habe einen stärkeren Fisch am Haken zu haben.


*Welchen Köder sollte ich verwenden?*
Es gibt eine Masse an Drop Shot Ködern welche natürlich alle fangen können aber wie jeder weiß nicht fangen müssen! Von daher gebe ich zu den Ködern nur einige grobe Informationen was ich verwende und unter welchen Bedingungen. Ich verwende nur no aktion shads und ein paar Krebsimmitate. Zu den Farben kann ich nur sagen das ich festgestellt habe, dass in meinen Gewässern je nach trübung die Farbe zu entscheiden ist. Je trüber das Wasser um so grellere farben verwende ich. In den Abendstunden habe ich mit Fluoreszierenden Ködern meine besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei Fluoreszierenden Ködern ist aber zu sagen das die nicht leuchten sollen als wären sie grad aus einem Kernreaktor genommen worden oder würdet Ihr ein grell leuchtendes Steak essen? Ich leuchte meine köder am anfang nur eine sekunde an und fische Sie dann knapp eine viertel Stunde, wenn dann nichts geht zwei Sekunden und dass geht dann immer so weiter bis die Fische beißen. Ich leuchte aber nie länger als 5 Sekunden auf die Köder.



Ich angel mit dem Drop Shot seit 2006 und habe von daher schon einige Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Die in diesem Beitrag mitgeteilten Informationen basieren auf eigener Erfahrung und können natürlich nicht als Generel richtig dargestellt werden, da man die Vorlieben der Angler und die der Fische in den Gewässern mit bedenken muss.

In den nachfolgenden Beiträgen werde ich noch genauer auf die Köderführung und die verschiedenen Techniken eingehen.

Für Fragen stehe ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung. 
Konstruktive Beiträge sind natürlich auch gern gesehen!


Ich wünsche euch allzeit gute Fänge und eine krumme Rute.


----------



## MxchxxlRxxch (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

schicker Beitrag werde es mal im sommer ausprobieren


----------



## Spartakus (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo Zander Pille

|good:#r

sehr schöne Hilfestellung 
ich bin auf Deine nächste "Lernstunde" gespannt.

Mehrmals habe ich im Hamburger Hafen erlebt, 
dass ein Drop-Shot-er  direkt an der Spundwand erfolgreicher war als ich, der Faulenzer ...

Grüße und danke ..weiter so !#6
|wavey:


----------



## kalle873 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

ech ein netter beitrag...hab das mit dem dropshotten auch schon mal ausprobiert allerdings reichlich erfolglos obwohl ich das mit der tiefe und den ködern variiert habe.entweder lags an mir oder es war tatsächlich kein fisch in der nähe.


----------



## Dr.Becks (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

|good:super Beitrag


----------



## Perch-Noob (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> 1. Drop Shot Binden oder Kaufen?[/B]
> Zum Thema mit dem Binden der Montage verwende ich persöhnlich nicht den Palomar Knoten sondern den wie in diesem video wunderbar erklärten Knoten:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6e-hN_DaGE&playnext=1&list=PLD2F5F3BD110B81EC&feature=results_main
> Ich kaufe mir keine Gebundenen Drop Shot´s da ich das Binden recht einfach finde es ist aber jedem selbst überlassen wie er es macht! Es gibt auch einige Hersteller die Gute Montagen verkaufen aber ich binde mir die lieber selbst, da ich so bei einem Verlust den Fehler bei mir suche und nicht die Montage schlecht mache, da fast immer bei Abrissen oder Fischverlust der Angler schuld ist!
> ...



Moin Zander Pille & willkommen an Board#h,
klasse Beitrag, find ich echt lobenswert deinen Einstand hier im AB.

Obwohl ich den Großteil deiner Erfahrungen teile, hab ich zwei Sachen die meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz richtig sind an deinem Beitrag.
1. Der Knoten in dem You Tube Link ist klasse & ich verwende ihn ebenfalls aber bei der im Video gezeigten Anköderung handelt es sich nicht um Nosehooking, denn dieses sieht nicht so: http://i935.photobucket.com/albums/ad192/mrclamper707/nosehook.gif  sondern so: http://media.basspro.com/images/articles/Gamakatsu_SplitShotDrop.jpg bzw: http://www.richz.com/fishing/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/nosehook.jpg
& hat dadurch den Vorteil, dass der Köder noch mehr Spiel hat

Und außerdem verstehe ich die von dir empfohlene Rutenlänge nicht|kopfkrat , da ich denke das man mit jeder halbwegs sensibelen Rute Drop Shot fischen kann.

Trotzdem noch mal danke für den Beitrag & tight lines#6.


----------



## Hesse (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Super erklärt, danke.
Das Video tut sein übriges - nur, das Blei..#c#c
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr im Gedanken mal als Alternative zu meiner Faulenzermethode, ein Satz "Stabblei" mit dieser Klemmvorrichtung geholt. wie sieht das nach her aus... klemmt das da nur?? 
Abstand zur Montage ist dann max 30cm ?? damit man genug Platz zu variieren hat??
Gruß!


----------



## grazy04 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> *Warum fange ich nichts?*
> Beim Thema Fangen mit dem Drop Shot erst einmal zum ausbleiben der Bisse.
> Drop Shot Bleie haben nicht umsonst einen Klemmwirbel und keinen zum  Festknoten... Man muss den Abstand zwischen Köder und Blei ab und zu mal  verändern. Die Fische sind schließlich nicht immer 10 zentimeter über  dem Boden aktiv, also sucht die Tiefe, die derzeitig bei euch am  Gewässer heiß ist und die Bisse bringt.
> 
> ...





Sehr guter Beitrag! 
Habe mal meine Erfahrungen dazu geschrieben. |good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Gehört thematisch natürlich eher hierher ins Räuberforum statt ins PLZ2er, habs daher verschoben.

Und da ich den auch wirklich gut finde, gleich fürs Magazin "gekapert" ;-)

Danke für die Erlaubnis!


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Moin,

was antworten denn DS.- Profi´s auf die öfters geäußerte
Meinung von Twisterexperten, auf DS. würden überwiegend kleine Barsche und besonders kleine Zander beißen ?

Ist da was dran oder ist das nur Wichtigmacherei?

Ich setze jetzt mal das Wörtchen "groß" für Barsch *ab* 35-40cm an.

Und "guter" Zander *ab* 60+ aufwärts...kann der Dropshotter da mithalten?

Die Frage ist ernst gemeint und für mich interessant.

R.S.


----------



## Zander Pille (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Lepi schrieb:


> Moin Zander Pille & willkommen an Board#h,
> klasse Beitrag, find ich echt lobenswert deinen Einstand hier im AB.
> 
> Obwohl ich den Großteil deiner Erfahrungen teile, hab ich zwei Sachen die meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz richtig sind an deinem Beitrag.
> ...



Ich gebe dir absolut recht im Bezug auf´s Nosehooking wobei dieser link sich auf das Binden des Knoten bezogen hatte.
Bei meiner Empfehlung zur Rutenlänge beziehe ich mich auf meine Erfahrungen da ich mit Ruten unter 2,50 m nicht die Kontrolle über den Köder hatte wie ich es mir gewünscht hätte und so hat sich für mich diese Rutenlänge herauskristaliesirt Gruß Pille


----------



## Zander Pille (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Hesse schrieb:


> Super erklärt, danke.
> Das Video tut sein übriges - nur, das Blei..#c#c
> Ich habe mir letztes Jahr im Gedanken mal als Alternative zu meiner Faulenzermethode, ein Satz "Stabblei" mit dieser Klemmvorrichtung geholt. wie sieht das nach her aus... klemmt das da nur??
> Abstand zur Montage ist dann max 30cm ?? damit man genug Platz zu variieren hat??
> Gruß!



Das Blei wird lediglich in die Schnur eingeklippt und nicht mit einem Knoten befestigt so kann man das Blei leicht verschieben. Zum Abstand zwischen Köder und Blei ist zu sagen das es da keine Spezielle Tiefe gibt ich habe auch schon mit abständen von 1 bis 1,6 meter gefangen durch den Großen Abstand benötigt man da natürlich eine Rute mit gewisser Länge wie bei mir die mit 2,75 m. Wie lang du deine Rute wählst ist aber dir überlassen Probier es doch einfach mal mit unterschiedlichen Rutenlängen und finde deine spezielle Länge. 
Gruß Pille


----------



## Zander Pille (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was antworten denn DS.- Profi´s auf die öfters geäußerte
> Meinung von Twisterexperten, auf DS. würden überwiegend kleine Barsche und besonders kleine Zander beißen ?
> ...



Zum Thema Zander Spezie... 
Jeder Angler hält seine Technik für richtig oder gar am besten.
Das ist alles schön und gut Vertrauen in eine Technik ist natürlich auch fangentscheidend!

Zum Fangen guter Fische!
Ich fange regelmäßig Zander zwischen 70 und 90 Zentimeter mit Drop Shot habe sogar schon einige 90+ gefangen der Meter war leider nur noch nicht dabei.
Bei den Barschen ist zu sagen das man mit dem Drop Shot klar kleine fangen kann ich aber seit über 4 Jahren keinen unter 35 mehr gefangen habe. Das liegt aber auch daran das ich inzwischen Köder zwischen 10 und 18 cm fische. Als ich mit dem Drop Shoten angefangen habe habe ich teilweise Barsche gefangen die genau so groß waren wie der Köder und den sogar voll inhaliert hatten. Seit dem fische ich lieber etwas größer. Anzumerken ist aber das kurz nach der Laichzeit kleine Köder rennen wie sau. Meine grösten Barsche waren zwischen 49 und 55 cm also richtige Torpedos =)


----------



## Colli_HB (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ich hatte auf DS mehr kleine Fische, gerade Zander.
Auf Barsch war es immer abhängig, was man gerade für einen Schwarm gefunden hat. Meißtens waren mehrere Fische der gleichen Größe unterwegs. 
Ich fische jetzt DS Montagen nur noch vom Kajak aus. Vom Ufer aus, habe ich mit dem Faulenzen mehr Erfolg und größere Fische.


----------



## sambolero (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Zur Rutenlänge kann ich nur sagen das meine persönlichen Erfahrungen etwas anders sind. Ich finde das ich mit kürzeren Ruten (2,00m bis 2,4m) erstens eine wesentlich bessere Köderkontrolle habe, man kann wesentlich ermüdungsfreier Fischen da leichter und kürzerer Hebel, kann viel besser feine Zupfer aus dem Handgelenk übertragen, und die Bisserkennung ist um Längen besser. 
Weite wurfweiten braucht man beim dropshotten eh nicht da man auf weite Entfernungen eh kein richtiges Gefühl mehr hat. 

Zum Anschlag: mit dem verzögerten Anschlag wie von dir genannt habe ich eher schlechte Erfahrung. Die fehlbissrate steigt meiner Meinung nach dabei nur. Im Normalfall sind Barsche so gierig das sie sich den Köder blitzschnell reinpfeifen, ihn aber auch genau so schnell wieder ausspucken können. Beim Zander ist es nicht anders. Ich schlage immer sofort an und kann mich nicht beklagen, klappt so gut wie immer. 
Wenn mal zickig gebissen wird kann es manchmal ratsam sein "wacky style" anzuködern, das senkt dann oft die fehlbissrate. 

Ich fische eigentlich zu 90% nur noch dropshot da ich es wesentlich erfolgreicher finde und damit oft mehr Zander fange als andere mit dem jigkopf.


----------



## hechtomat77 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hier noch ein Tipp von mir:
Ich hatte das Problem, dass ich beim kleinsten Hänger immer sofort das Klemmblei verloren habe. Um das zu verhindern mache ich in das überstehende Schnurende einen einfachen Hausfrauenknoten. Bei einem Hänger kann die Schnur dann nicht so leicht aus der Klemmvorrrichtung des Bleies rutschen.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

@ TE:

Wie montierst Du Stahl bei Hechtgefahr? Ich persönlich finde am besten, das Stahlvorfach mit ner Klemmhülse am Haken zu befestigen und dann die Mono für das Blei mit nem Palomar am Öhr anzuknoten (hat mir hier jemand mal vorgeschlagen).

Die anderen Methoden mit frei drehbarem Haken + 2 Klemmhülsen + Perle oder diese "Wirbelhaken" mit zwei Ösen mag ich nicht, da ich vom Ufer aus auf große Entfernung fischen muss - da rotiert der Köder dauernd doof im Kreis und/oder hängt bei größeren Distanzen auch unter Zug nur noch senkrecht wien Waschlappen nach unten.

Von daher bevorzuge ich trotz Stahl eine "feste" Verbindung zwischen Haken und Schnur - da ist das Köderspiel dann vergleichsweise besser, finde ich.


----------



## **bass** (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

noch einen kleinen tipp, für die die es nicht so mit knoten haben egal welchen ihr macht nehmt das untere ende der schnur und fügt es nochmal durch das öhr (hakenspitzenseitig) durch, so steht der haken immer wie auf viagra ; )


----------



## sambolero (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



**bass** schrieb:


> noch einen kleinen tipp, für die die es nicht so mit knoten haben egal welchen ihr macht nehmt das untere ende der schnur und fügt es nochmal durch das öhr (hakenspitzenseitig) durch, so steht der haken immer wie auf viagra ; )



Das ist bei dem Knoten der hier auch bei YT verlinkt ist überhaupt nicht nötig. Der steht auch ohne wie ne eins  ich nutze nur noch diesen Knoten, und die Tragkraft reicht völlig aus. 

Übrigens, wer an hängerreichen Gewässern angelt und häufig das komplette DS vorfach verliert kann sich mit einem Trick helfen. 10cm unterhalb des Hakens einen kleinen Karpfenring binden, und am unteren Ende ein in der Tragkraft schwächeres vorfachmaterial binden. So reißt das ganze immer kontrolliert an der gleichen stelle wenn das Blei zwischen Steinen hängt. Ein neues Stück Schnur ist dann mal eben schnell wieder angebunden. 
Wenn der Haken hängt bringt das natürlich nichts, aber an steinschüttungen hängt meistens das Blei.


----------



## Zander Pille (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ TE:
> 
> Wie montierst Du Stahl bei Hechtgefahr? Ich persönlich finde am besten, das Stahlvorfach mit ner Klemmhülse am Haken zu befestigen und dann die Mono für das Blei mit nem Palomar am Öhr anzuknoten (hat mir hier jemand mal vorgeschlagen).
> 
> ...



Der Gedanke ist auf den ersten Blick ja interessant aber wenn ein Hecht hunger hat dann findest du deinen Köder samt Stahl tief im Maul wieder! Da kannst du dir sicherlich vorstellen wie dass dann ausgeht... Ich persöhnlich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Knotbarem Stahl gemacht! Das Problem ist nur das, dass Zeug sau teuer ist! Ansonsten bin ich grad dabei noch zwei andere Varianten zu probieren. Je nach dem wie das ausgeht sag ich bescheid. :vik:

Pille #h


----------



## Zander Pille (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Mir ist aufgefallen das viele Fragen in den Foren die Haken betreffen! Bei den Haken ist zu sagen das man da eventuel mehrere für verschiedene Situationen und Köder benötigt.

Es gibt ja Drop Shot Köder mit einem Schlitz (aushölung) im Bauchraum. Bei diesen Ködern bin ich sehr gut mit den Haken von Snakehead (EAN 4260220562917) unterwegs gewesen. Ebenfalls gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit den Drop Shot Haken von Jenzi gemacht da fische ich die Superior Straight - Hi Carbon in Gr. 2 - 4.

Die ganz normale Noactionshads fische ich mit Gamakatsu Haken 
G-Code LS-5013F und ja das ist kein "Drop Shot Haken" sondern ein "normaler" langschänkliger Haken. Ich ziehe die Köder mit diesem Haken dann aber auch ähnlich wie einen Gummifisch auf!

Für das sogenannte Nosehooking verwende ich bevorzugt Balzer Drop Shot Haken (Trout Attack) Art.-Nr.: 16021006 oder so leit es mir tut auch Gerne Haken aus der Fliegenbinderrei die eine ähnliche Form aufweisen, dass liegt aber daran das ich auch gerne mal mit der Fliege unterwegs binn und von daher durch zufall auf diese haken gestoßen bin als ich am gewässer war und mir auffiel das ich meine Drop Shot Haken zuhause liegen gelassen hatte und statt dessen meine Bindehaken eingesteckt hatte#q Probiert und lief einwandfrei!

Pille#h


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



> Der Gedanke ist auf den ersten Blick ja interessant aber wenn ein Hecht  hunger hat dann findest du deinen Köder samt Stahl tief im Maul wieder!  Da kannst du dir sicherlich vorstellen wie dass dann ausgeht...


Da hast Du recht -  drum mache ich das Stahlvorfach über dem Haken immer mindestens 60 cm lang, das hilft auch gegen "Einroller" beim Drill...

Die olle Mono mit dem Blei darunter kann er im Notfall gerne abknipsen 

Welches 7x7 nimmst Du zum Knoten? Das Thema interessiert mich sehr, weil ich nie ohne Stahl fische  - von daher freu ich mich über jegliche Ideen, mit denen ich das weiter optimieren könnte #h


----------



## Zander Pille (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht -  drum mache ich das Stahlvorfach über dem Haken immer mindestens 60 cm lang, das hilft auch gegen "Einroller" beim Drill...
> 
> Die olle Mono mit dem Blei darunter kann er im Notfall gerne abknipsen
> 
> Welches 7x7 nimmst Du zum Knoten? Das Thema interessiert mich sehr, weil ich nie ohne Stahl fische  - von daher freu ich mich über jegliche Ideen, mit denen ich das weiter optimieren könnte #h



Also ich weiß grad nicht genau welches ich benutze|kopfkrat, da muss ich wenn ich mal wieder bei meinem Händler bin nachfragen;+ Ein Kumpel von mir benutzt das in nachfolgendem Link verwendete Stahlvorfach:
http://www.angeln-shop.de/DE/shop/f...ea7-4cc2-bb08-31d691a940bc/productdetail.aspx
Er hat damit schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Pille#h


----------



## Steph75 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was antworten denn DS.- Profi´s auf die öfters geäußerte
> Meinung von Twisterexperten, auf DS. würden überwiegend kleine Barsche und besonders kleine Zander beißen ?
> ...


 
Interessante und sehr kurzweilige Angelmethode....
Es ist aber leider so, das überwiegend sehr kleine Zander gefangen werden. Selbst auf große Köder( 15cm+)....
Was Stückzahlen angeht, ist das drop-shotten kaum zu schlagen, aber wer konstant gute Fische fangen will kommt am Jiggen und Vertikalen nicht vorbei...
Gruß...


----------



## Zander Pille (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Interessante und sehr kurzweilige Angelmethode....
> Es ist aber leider so, das überwiegend sehr kleine Zander gefangen werden. Selbst auf große Köder( 15cm+)....
> Was Stückzahlen angeht, ist das drop-shotten kaum zu schlagen, aber wer konstant gute Fische fangen will kommt am Jiggen und Vertikalen nicht vorbei...
> Gruß...



Wie gesagt das ist das Thema mit dem Vertrauen in eine spezielle Angelmethode! Ab wann gilt eine Angelmethode deiner Ansicht nach nicht mehr als kurzweilig?
Dann hätte ich mal ne Frage warum soll man mit Twistern denn mehr große fangen als mit dem Drop Shot?


----------



## Zander Pille (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



sambolero schrieb:


> Das ist bei dem Knoten der hier auch bei YT verlinkt ist überhaupt nicht nötig. Der steht auch ohne wie ne eins  ich nutze nur noch diesen Knoten, und die Tragkraft reicht völlig aus.
> 
> Übrigens, wer an hängerreichen Gewässern angelt und häufig das komplette DS vorfach verliert kann sich mit einem Trick helfen. 10cm unterhalb des Hakens einen kleinen Karpfenring binden, und am unteren Ende ein in der Tragkraft schwächeres vorfachmaterial binden. So reißt das ganze immer kontrolliert an der gleichen stelle wenn das Blei zwischen Steinen hängt. Ein neues Stück Schnur ist dann mal eben schnell wieder angebunden.
> Wenn der Haken hängt bringt das natürlich nichts, aber an steinschüttungen hängt meistens das Blei.



Welche Ringe verwendest du denn?


----------



## sambolero (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ich hatte mir da mal welche von Fox Rage besorgt, die sind ganz winzig, schätze mal so ca 2mm. Die werden normalerweise für Boilie Rigs benutzt.


----------



## Zander Pille (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



sambolero schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir da mal welche von Fox Rage besorgt, die sind ganz winzig, schätze mal so ca 2mm. Die werden normalerweise für Boilie Rigs benutzt.



Es würde mich intressieren welche du genau verwendest, da ich bis jetzt nur welche getestet habe die nach einigen hängern aufgebogen waren.... Habe mir jetzt wieder neue geholt und hoffe das die wenigstens halten |gr:.

Gruß Pille


----------



## sambolero (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ich kann es dir ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr sagen, aber die waren verhältnismäßig teuer (glaube 4€ 20 Stck), aber mit aufbiegen war da nix, glaub 25 kg Tragkraft. Wahrscheinlich bekommt man so was im metallwarenhandel für einen Bruchteil.


----------



## Promachos (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo!

Danke erst mal für die vielen guten Tipps! Gibt's für den Knoten aus dem YT-Video eine Bindeanleitung bzw. -zeichnung?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Don-Machmut (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Promachos schrieb:


> Gibt's für den Knoten aus dem YT-Video eine Bindeanleitung bzw. -zeichnung?



alle knoten zum üben :vik:

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Im letzten Herbst war ich auch einige Male mit der DS-Rute unterwegs.
Bei den ca 10 Versuchen habe ich keinen Zander unter 65cm gefangen.
Die Größe ging bis etwa 80cm. Und es waren nicht wenige Fische in der Größenordnung
Für meine Verhältnisse sind das echt richtig gute Fische.
Daher kann ich die Gleichung DS=kleine Zander nicht bestätigen.
Viele Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## Perch-Noob (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Danke erst mal für die vielen guten Tipps! Gibt's für den Knoten aus dem YT-Video eine Bindeanleitung bzw. -zeichnung?
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Da hast du den sogenannten "Dropperloop" nochmal detailiert#6

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=drops...w=230&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:86

Gruß


----------



## Perch-Noob (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Um nochmal auf das Thema "ICH FANG NUR KLEINE FISCHE AUF´S DS-RIG:c" zurück zu kommen:

1. Ist das wohl eine Vertrauensfrage, wenn ich meine größten Fische bisher auf andere Rigs bzw. am Jig gefangen habe, investiere ich sicher weniger Zeit in die DS-Angelei.

2. Mut zur Größe, könnte da hilfreich sein.
Köder um die 4-5 Inch (ca. 12-15 cm) machen sich ganz gut um den Baby´s aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo. Ich habe da mal ne Frage zum Drop Shot:
Ich habe an unseren Gewässern in letzter Zeit Angler beim dropshotten gesehen.Diese verwendeten Montagen mit zwei oder drei Haken am Rig.
Ist das erlaubt? Kann ich mir irgend wie nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Perch-Noob (1. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Kommt ganz auf die Regelungen an, welche an deinem Gewässer gelten.
In BRB kann ich mir das aber schlecht vorstellen.

Gruß


----------



## Promachos (2. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Danke für das Anschauungsmaterial in Sachen "Knoten". War sehr hilfreich.#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Zander Pille (21. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Speziellere Fragen zum Thema Drop Shot könnt Ihr auch gerne mit mir per PM erläutern! Ab 1 Mai Kann man auch mal drüber nachdenken ob ich nicht mal jemanden mit nehme und ein bischen (Schulung) mache. Bei Interesse einfach per PM antworten.

Gruß die Pille für den Fisch


----------



## Zander Pille (23. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

So Leute,
der zweite Teil ist raus und befasst sich mit der Köderführung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260748


----------



## schomi (24. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo.
Ich habe mal zwei Fragen, die ich zwar schon mal gestellt habe, aber nur eine Antwort bekommen habe, mich aber mehr Meinungen interessieren.

Wenn sich Stahlvorfach, egal welcher Art sich kringelt; sieht das nur beschissen aus, oder ist auch die Tragkraft geschwächt?

Wenn ich die Hauptschnur (geflecht) mit dem Stahlvorfach verbinde und keinen Wirbel oder Karabiner verwenden möchte, ist was die Beste Verbindung? Loop to Loop oder der Albright Knoten oder loop und Palomar????? mit Schrumpfschlauch oder ohne?
(Wissen ist besser als meinen).
Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Zander Pille (24. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ich würde dir Karpfenringe zur Verbindung empfehlen.
Bei dem Gekringelten Stahlvorfach hab ich nur die erfahrung gemacht das man dadurch ganz leicht knicke in den Stahl bekommt und somit hat man da auch einen Tragkraftverlust!


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (24. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ich teile die Erfahrung nicht was die Rutenlänge betrifft.Ich fische eine 2,10 lange Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10-30 gramm WG vom Boot und Ufer aus und habe damit eine höhere Ausbeute als mit einer zuvor verwendeten 2,70 Rute.Wichtig ist bei der Rutenlänge ,wo man angelt vom Boot reicht in jedem Fall ne 2,10 Rute vom Ufer mit Steinpackung im Fluss würde ich allerdings die von dir empfohlene Rutenlänge wählen.Ich denke wie hier auch schon gesagt jeder muss für sich herausfinden wie er am besten zurecht kommt.Drop Shot ist geil und nur zu empfehlen ich fange mit dieser Methode super und alle Größen.


----------



## HerrHamster (24. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ich möchte mich dieses Jahr mal etwas dropshot versuchen und möchte mir dafür einen Ruten kaufen, so 50 - 60 €. Was für ein WG und welche Länge würdet ihr empfehlen? Was haltet ihr von der SHIMANO Yasei Red (welche Ausführung)? 

Wenn eine Rutenberatung hier nicht gewünscht ist, bitte ignorieren!


----------



## Zander Pille (25. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ich habe mit der von dir angegebenen Angelrute noch keine Erfahrung.
Habe aber mal in im Forum Internet gekuckt und habe da diesen netten Beitrag von einem Bordi Kamarad gefunden!



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Also…
> Ich hatte gestern die Möglichkeit die Yasei Red Aspius mal in die Hände zu nehmen und ausgiebig zu begrabbeln.
> Von der Verarbeitung her finde ich kann man zur weissen Aspius keine  großen Unterschiede feststellen. Ringe sind sauber angebracht der  Rollenhalter ist meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls von vernünftiger  Qualität.
> Der Blank ist tatsächlich sehr straff und das angegebene WG von 7-28 gr. ist auch hier -wie bei der Weissen- stark untertrieben.
> ...



Von den Beschreibungen die ich gefunden hab und was ich so gehört habe deckt sich das mit dem oben zitierten Beitrag.

Gruß die Pille für den Fisch :vik:


----------



## Perch-Noob (25. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich dieses Jahr mal etwas dropshot versuchen und möchte mir dafür einen Ruten kaufen, so 50 - 60 €. Was für ein WG und welche Länge würdet ihr empfehlen? Was haltet ihr von der SHIMANO Yasei Red (welche Ausführung)?
> 
> Wenn eine Rutenberatung hier nicht gewünscht ist, bitte ignorieren!



Welche Yasei Red meinst du?

Yasei Aspius
Yasei Aori
Yasei Jerkbait
Yasei Spinning Dropshot 
....

Die 2,40er Aori eignet sich super als Drops-Rute.
Ich z.B. nutze keine als "Drop Shot Rute" deklarierte Rute, glaub auch nicht das es unbedingt nötig ist. Aber das muß jeder für sich entscheiden. Fische zwar die weiße aber hatte die rote ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Konnte sie kürzlich Probefischen & war schwer überzeugt.

Hier einige Threads dazu:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255208

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254282&page=3

usw.


----------



## evader (26. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Das DS habe ich kurz vor Ende des Jahres mal ausprobiert und hatte auch einen heftigen Biss, leider blieb nichts hängen... bald wenn die Schonzeit vorbei ist, werde ich erstmal voll auf DS setzen, mir gefällt es, das man eine Stelle, wie Brückenpfeiler usw. direkt abfischen kann, ohne immer wieder weit raus zu werfen um für paar Sekunden am Spot zu sein, wie es beim Jiggen üblich ist...

Was Hechte und DS angeht, so finde ich das die Stahlvorfach Sache immer nur gehypte und nachgeplappert wird... Habe schon einige Hechte beim Barschangeln erwischt und keiner hat das Flurcarbon durchbekommen! Es gab mal einen Test (finde ich gerade nicht) wo 300 Hechte mit Flurcarbon gefangen wurden, es gab keinen einzigen Fischverlust! 

Selbst Matzkoch sagt in seinem Video, das wenn er Barsche angeln geht, er auch Barsche angeln geht und keinen Stahl verwendet und nie einen Abriss hatte, der Mann wird schon wissen wovon er redet... Mit Stahl am DS sinken die Chancen bzw. die Bisse bei Barsche dramatisch in den Keller, das sind schlaue Fische die super sehen können und auch gerne mal misstrauisch werden... aber jedem das seine


----------



## HerrHamster (26. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

@ Lepi
Joa, also welche Rute weis ich im Moment leider noch nicht, genauso wir das WG, ich würde gerne mit der Rute auch mal einen Spinner durchs Wasser ziehen und meine bereits gehört zuhaben, dass das mit einer reinen DS Rute nicht so gut möglich ist. 

Welche hattest du denn probegefischt? Type? WG? Länge?

Was mich auch intressieren würde, welches FC verwendet ihr.

Besonders welche Stärke wäre? 
Und welche Haken nehmt ihr? Wide Gap? Off-Set? Dropshot Haken?


----------



## Perch-Noob (26. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> @ Lepi
> Joa, also welche Rute weis ich im Moment leider noch nicht, genauso wir das WG, ich würde gerne mit der Rute auch mal einen Spinner durchs Wasser ziehen und meine bereits gehört zuhaben, dass das mit einer reinen DS Rute nicht so gut möglich ist.
> 
> Welche hattest du denn probegefischt? Type? WG? Länge?
> ...



2,40er 9-15g Aori Red, damit sollten sich 3er Spinner auch gut führen lassen.

Das mit der FC-Dicke mach ich abhängig davon, auf welchen Zielfisch es geht.

Hab ich nur mit Barschen zu rechnen kann es mal ne 0,18er sein, sind Zander das Ziel 0,25-0,30er,, so mach ich das.

Als Haken nehme ich Dropshothaken der Größen 2-4 wie diese hier: http://www.camo-tackle.de/VMC-Drop-Shot-Haken-Spark-Point-7119-BN oder Karpfenhaken. Ansonsten find ich die Owner SSW all purpase bait hooks auch klasse, find sie aber im Netz nirgends.


----------



## Zander Pille (26. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Welche Erfahrung hast du mit den VMC Drop Shot Haken Spark Point gemacht? 

Verbiegen die bei einem hänger?

Ich hab das Problem gehabt das mir Haken aus der Serie gebrochen sind... 

War das ein Produktionsmängel oder sind die so?


----------



## Zander Pille (26. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> @ Lepi
> Joa, also welche Rute weis ich im Moment leider noch nicht, genauso wir das WG, ich würde gerne mit der Rute auch mal einen Spinner durchs Wasser ziehen und meine bereits gehört zuhaben, dass das mit einer reinen DS Rute nicht so gut möglich ist.
> 
> Welche hattest du denn probegefischt? Type? WG? Länge?
> ...



Bei der Wahl des Hakens solltest du wissen welchen Dropshotköder du verwenden willst. Einige sind für das Fischen mit einem Ofsett haken entwickelt. Dann gibt es natürlich welche für die ganznormalen runden Drop Shot Haken etc.!
Das kann man natürlich so weiter spinnen von daher würde ich gern mal wissen welche Köder du hast oder du dir kaufen willst.


----------



## HerrHamster (26. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Also ich wollte meine Fin-S 4" und gegebenenfalls auch mal meine Fin-S 5" im Dropshot versuchen! Wobei ich mir noch ein Paar gummis von 2,5" bis 4" bestelle!


----------



## Zander Pille (27. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hört sich gut an =)!
Kannst dann ja deine Erfahrung mit uns teilen


----------



## HerrHamster (27. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Das werde ich tun!


----------



## Perch-Noob (27. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrung hast du mit den VMC Drop Shot Haken Spark Point gemacht?
> 
> Verbiegen die bei einem hänger?
> 
> ...


 

Mit den VMC´s hab ich bisher nur positive Erfahrungen sammeln können.
Brechen tun sie unter starker Belastung, wie bei einem Hänger aber im Drill biegen sie nicht auf.
Ich nutze wie gasagt nur Dropshot bzw. kleinere Karpfenhaken, Offsethaken kommen für mich beim DS-fischen nicht zum Einsatz, da ich meine Köder nur via Nosehooking (Nasenanköderung) an den Haken bringe.
Dies verleiht dem Köder besseres Spiel.

Gruß


----------



## Zander Pille (27. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Da hoff ich dann halt das, dass ein Montagspäckchen war !


----------



## Rausreißer (27. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Nun, Gut das Du hier mal nachhakst Z.P.

  Das Drop Shot-Angeln, ist aber auch mehr eine Mode als eine Methode.

  Die Strecke (Entfernung) und damit die verbundene Zeit beim Angeln mit künstlichen Ködern und damit das richtigen Verhalten am Wasser umzusetzen, bringt Fische.

  Ist beim Meerforellenangeln und beim Zanderangeln immer gut zu beobachten.

  Gernot#h


----------



## Zander Pille (28. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Nun, Gut das Du hier mal nachhakst Z.P.
> 
> Das Drop Shot-Angeln, ist aber auch mehr eine Mode als eine Methode.
> 
> ...



Die Mode hält sich bei mir aber schon seit 2006 

Meerforellenangeln kenn ich mich nicht mit aus und beim Zanderangeln musst du den Fisch gefunden haben (die Stellen kennen!)|pfisch: 

Ich hab zwar schon gehört, dass Meerforellen die totalen Zicken sein sollen und mein Bekannter die auch als Fisch der 1000 Würfe bezeichnet aber so lang ich das noch nicht selbst erlebt hab erlaube ich mir auch kein Urteil|kopfkrat

Gruß die Pille für den Fisch


----------



## Perch-Noob (29. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> Die Mode hält sich bei mir aber schon seit 2006


 
|good:


----------



## Zander Pille (29. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Neue Köder bestellt und schon mal die Ruten für die kommende saison vorbereiten 
Ab nächste Woche bissel mit dem Wurm am Dropshot, c- und T- Rig meine Flüschen trotz Minusgrade befischen! Wenn man schon mal Urlaub aufgezwungen... kriegt sollte man sich ja nicht gegen wehren! :m


----------



## Perch-Noob (30. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Na dann maximale Erfolge.


----------



## Zander Pille (31. März 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ahhhh
Carolinerrig mit Wurm. 
Ergebnis 3 Klodeckel |gr:
Ansonsten Eisblockfüße und durchgefrorene Finger...|krank:|sagnix

Ich versuch es dann noch mal in der Woche in der Hoffnung nen klenen gestreiften zu verhaften


----------



## Zander Pille (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ich würde mal annehmen das Barsche die Bezeichnung "zu groß" nicht kennen!!! Hab gestern bissel auf zander gedropt (15 cm)
Gummi und nach nem netten Biss was kommt da hoch? Ein nicht mal 20 cm großer Barsch der den Shad voll inhaliert hatte!


----------



## BasterHRO (9. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo Leute,

hier ist ja schon lange nichts mehr los... #c #d
Mensch, das war so ein interessanter Thread bzw. das ist er ja eigentlich immer noch, nur lebhafter sollte er mal wieder werden...!

Wie läufts bei euch?
Gibt's neue Unschlagbare Köder??
Was sagen die Fangerfolge?


Und.... und .... und.... 



Gruß Baster #h


----------



## Fr33 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Für mich kommt die DropShot Zeit erst langsam..... lass das Wasser nochmal runter kühlen, die Fische sich langsam aber sicher in die ruhigen und tieferen Bereiche verziehen. Dann macht m.M DropShot wieder Sinn.

Ab und an klappt die Technik auch im Sommer gut... aber man muss die Stellen eben kennen, wo sich Barsch und Co. sammeln.


----------



## hechtomat77 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Am See (Oberflächentemperatur lag bei 13°C) hat die DS- Zeit bereits begonnen. Die Fische sammeln sich bereits an der 10m Kante. Ich hab es zuerst, klassisch mit normalem Gummi am Bleikopf versucht. Ergebniss: Kein einziger Biss! Dann auf DS umgestellt und siehe da, die Barsche haben gebissen.
Bei mir läuft eigentlich immer der 3"Live Impact von Keitech am besten. Mein Neffe hat es mit den kleinen 2,8" Rush Craw`s von Bait Breath versucht und war ebenfalls erfolgreich.


----------



## BasterHRO (10. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Am See (Oberflächentemperatur lag bei 13°C) hat die DS- Zeit bereits begonnen. Die Fische sammeln sich bereits an der 10m Kante. Ich hab es zuerst, klassisch mit normalem Gummi am Bleikopf versucht. Ergebniss: Kein einziger Biss! Dann auf DS umgestellt und siehe da, die Barsche haben gebissen.
> Bei mir läuft eigentlich immer der 3"Live Impact von Keitech am besten. Mein Neffe hat es mit den kleinen 2,8" Rush Craw`s von Bait Breath versucht und war ebenfalls erfolgreich.



Das hört sich doch schon sehr gut an ... #6
Ich hab mir gestern ein paar neue Gummiwürmer bei Camo bestellt.
Unter anderem diese beiden netten Kollegen:
http://www.camo-tackle.de/2-Aji-Adder
http://www.camo-tackle.de/3-Ribster

Wenn es dann mal etwas größer sein soll, fand ich den noch ganz gut:
http://www.camo-tackle.de/5-Spanky

Was meint ihr, habt ihr die eventuell auch schon in der Köderbox?  


Gruß Baster #h


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> Ich würde mal annehmen das Barsche die Bezeichnung "zu groß" nicht kennen!!!



volle Zustimmung... die Tage erst wieder 2 Ü30er gefangen und der eine hat den Chubby so was von inhaliert!!! |bigeyes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> Ich würde mal annehmen das Barsche die Bezeichnung "zu groß" nicht kennen!!!



Barsche (aber leider auch Grundeln|uhoh: ) kennen "zu groß"
zumeist nicht...hatte als Highlight mal einen vorwitzigen Minibarsch der sich allen Ernstes an einen 5 Inch GuFi rangetraut hat...rupf,rupf..nanu..was ist das...und der hing dann im 3.Anlauf echt sauber gehakt am Stingerdrilling.

Hab es heute am Kanal auch mal wieder per DS auf die gestreiften Racker probiert...Nullnummer,egal wie geführt.4 Inch GuFi am 5 g Jig fand dagegen am gleichen Platz umgehend Abnehmer.#c

@BasterHRO
Den Ribster fische ich auch..ist ziemlich vielseitig einsetzbar.
Den Spanky würde ich am DS Rig wacky anködern.


----------



## BasterHRO (10. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @BasterHRO
> Den Ribster fische ich auch..ist ziemlich vielseitig einsetzbar.
> Den Spanky würde ich am DS Rig wacky anködern.



Okay.... danke schon mal für die Auskunft...! :m

Auch mit dem Spanky wollte ich es mal per DS probieren.
Dort finde ich es gerade gut, das er in der Mitte sehr fest ist, so kann man ihn gut anködern, so ist es ja offensichtlich auch gedacht.

Die meisten Bisse hatte ich allerdings auf Barsch, wenn ich auch andere Gummi-Würmer so angeködert habe, wie den Spanky. Allerdings habe ich so auch einige Gummi's verloren. Waren wohl einfach zu "weich" aufgepiekt oder besser gesagt, der Wurm an sich ist gerade in der Mitte einfach zu schwabbelig. #q#q



Gruß Baster #h


----------



## paulmeyers (10. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ich versuch mich da immerwieder dran aber irgenwie klappt das mit der Bisserkennung nd Verwandlung nicht.


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Ich versuch mich da immerwieder dran aber  irgenwie klappt das mit der Bisserkennung nd Verwandlung nicht.


Um Dir da aber genauer antworten zu können,müßtest Du mal erklären,wie Du vorgehst.

Die Bisserkennung dürfte eigentlich nicht so schwer sein,weil die Bisse i.d.R. recht brutal kommen.
Soll heissen,wenn Du mit strammer Schnur angelst,merkst Du jeden kleinsten Zupfer.


----------



## Zander Pille (11. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo Leute,
habe die letzten paar Monate ein bisschen herum experimentier wie man die fängigkeit einiger Köder verbessern kann. Nach dem ich es mit mehreren Ölen und Lockstoffen von unterschiedlichen Firmen versucht hatte kahm mir der Zufall zu Hilfe. Ich habe bei den von vielen Firmen vertriebenen Lockstoffen, leider keine nennenswerte Bissteigerung vermerken können #c
Kann natürlich alles mit den Gewässern der Witterung und meinen Ködern zu tun haben aber man weiß ja nicht|kopfkrat
Wie gesagt kahm mir der Zufall zu Hilfe:q Ich war grad vom Angeln wiedergekommen und hab meine Gummifische bissel sortiert während meine Freundin am Tisch decken war, fürs Abendbrot. Ich hör auf einmal nur "Autsch... *******" Ich dreh mich um hat Sie sich den Fuß am Türrahmen gestoßen und das Salz für mein Ei mitten in meine Köder box befördert... Ich bin fast EXPLODIERT glücklicherweise waren alle Köder bis auf 6 nicht mehr in der Box Sortieren sei Dank:m Ich hab die 6 dann mal lieber in ne Tüte gepackt damit die nicht noch meine anderen Köder versauen....
Zwei Tage später war ich wieder am Wasser und es lief NICHTS! Nicht mal ein Barsch auf Wurm. Also meine Köder box durchwühlt und was fällt mir in die Hände? Die Salzgummies... Denk mir nur, naja einen Versuch ist es wert|rolleyes
Also Wurm runter Salzgummi drauf erster Wurf Barsch...
Zufall! Also wieder Raus das Ding nicht mal am Boden angekommen Biss und noch ein Barsch|kopfkrat Ha ich hab sie gefunden jetzt schnell den gleichen Köder ohne Salz dran  30 Würfe Später NICHTS |bigeyes Das kann doch nicht... Salzgummi druff 2 Wurf und Barsch|uhoh: Ich dachte mir nur das kann nicht sein! Habe es dann einige Wochen mal ausprobiert versteht sich mit Kontrollköder:g und das läuft!!!! hätte ich nicht gedacht! 
Da kann man sehen Frauen sind auch manchmal zu was gut |rolleyes
Danke Schatz :k
Gruß die Pille für den Fisch


----------



## Michael.S (11. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Viele Gummiköder werden schon bei der Herstellung gesalzen ,das soll wohl für Auftrieb sorgen ,wäre mal ein Versuch wert die Köder vorher in eine Salzlake zu legen
Biße merkt man sehr leicht ,hatte heute wieder mit Minibarschen zu kämpfen die zwar mächtig an der Montage ziehen den 5 cm Mini Gummifisch aber nicht ins Maul bekommen ,also selbst so Minifische merkt man sofort


----------



## ae71 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo, nun mal wieder die gleiche Frage, wie montiert ihr das Stahlvorfach?
Zander Pille, du hattest geschrieben, du probierst diese Saison was aus, wie ist es ergangen? Da bei mir an den Gewässern mehr Hechte wie Zander rumschwimmen wäre es wichtig Stahl zu benutzen, daß sie nicht durchbeissen lässt. Habt ihr beim Dropshoten schon mal ein Köderfisch drangehängt? Wenn ja wie Hängt ihr den dran? Wirklich mit Nasenanköderung und fertig, oder hängt ihr noch ein Stinger dran?
Generell bei großen Ködern wirklich nur einen Dropshothaken und das wars oder Stinger dazu?
Grüße
Toni


----------



## Fr33 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Servus Toni,

schau dir mal diesen Aufbau bzw. Drop-Shot und Stahlvorfach an:

http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/dropstahl.htm

Im grunde verwende ich was ähnliches. Inzwischen experimentiere ich mit einer Köder-Schnellwechsel Variante. Zw. die Hülsen und den Perlen (Durchrutschsicherung) schalte ich einen kleinen Duolock mit Wirbel. Dadurch kann ich den Köder schnell mal tauschen! So muss man nicht x Vorfächer am Wasser dabei haben.

Nur beim Dropshoten reicht in der Regel ein Nose-Hooked Köder aus. Die dicken Offset Haken versteifen die Köder zu sehr.

Einen Angstdrilling verwende ich nicht - stört den Lauf den Köders. Gehe aber auch nicht über 12cm Köder raus!


----------



## Zander Pille (12. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ich verwende eigentlich die gleiche Montage wie FR33 und es funktioniert super. Ich habe zu solch einer Montage ein nettes Video bei Youtube gesehen ich werde es mal bei gelegenheit verlinken


----------



## Zander Pille (12. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

So hab den link gefunden =)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEThL4cNs9I

Da ist es auch net erklärt.

Gruß die Pille für den Fisch


----------



## Zander Pille (13. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Wie in meinem vorangegangenen Beitrag bereits angekündigt, werde ich mich heute mit der Köderführung beim Dropshot angeln befassen.

Als erstes muss man natürlich mal klarstellen in was für einem Gewässer man fischen möchte (See, Kanal, Fluss oder Bach)!

Zur Führung des Köders (Blei´s) schlage ich ganz sanft in die Schnur damit NUR der Köder in Bewegung gesetzt wird. Die´s wird etwas an der stelle ausgeführt! Dann lass ich den Köder bei lockerer Schnur absinken und dann wieder von vorn bis ich den platz für (Beißunwillig) befinde.Dann wird der Köder an einer anderen Stelle angeboten.

Hierbei ist darauf zu achten das, dass Blei nicht vom Boden abgehoben wird sondern ganz sanft über den Boden gezogen wird. Durch dieses von mir praktizierte schleifen wird natürlich etwas Schlam und Sand aufgewirbelt. Der Aufgewirbelte Sand ist meineserachtens ähnlich wie Lockstof!

Ich bin auf das mit dem Sand gekommen, als ich an einem meiner Hausgewässer am angeln war. Hier herscht aber leider Anfutter Verbot! Als ich aber ein Platschen hörte und knapp 20 meter neben mir einen Elteren Angler sah, der Kugeln (Klumpen) ins Wasser warf! Dachte ich nur Hoppala hat wohl nicht das Futterverbot mitbekommen. Als ich ihn dann freundlich darauf hinweisen wollte, das hier ein Verbot des Anfütterns herscht. Erklärte mir der 82 Jährige Rentner Das er lediglich etwas schlamm aus dem Uferbereich ins Wasser geworfen hatte. Dies bildet für die Fische unterwasser seiner Meinung nach eine unwiederstehliche Wolke. 
Zitat des Angelkammaraden: "Nach dem Krieg konnten wir schließlich auch kein Essen ins Wasser werfen"!:m

Ich überlegte von daher ob ich das nicht auch beim Drop Shoten für mich nutzen könnte;+ Also Bissel Probiert und siehe da es funktionierte einwandfrei! 

Im Sommer kann man aber auch sehr gut mit dem Drop Shot fangen wenn man die Montage wie einen Agressiv geführten Twister verwendet! Das ist aber dann auch wieder Situationsabhängig |supergri.

Die von mir hier dargestellte Technik verwende ich bevorzugt im kleinen Flüschen oder Seen.

Mir ist aufgefallen das kleine bis winzige Sprünge im Kanal und Fluss besser als das schleifen funktionieren!

Warum das so ist weiß ich nicht!#q Werde mich aber in der Kommenden Saison mit den Flüßen und Kanälen bissel besser beschäftigen, um auf diese Frage evtl eine Antwort zu kriegen.:g 
Das werde ich dann natürlich auch wieder mit der Allgemeinheit teilen:m!

Wenn Ihr noch Fragen zu kleinigkeiten habt einfach nachhaken oder per PM. Beim Nächsten Mal werde ich mich mit den von mir bevorzugten Ködern und finessen befassen.

Ich angel mit dem Drop Shot seit 2006 und habe von daher schon einige  Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Die in diesem Beitrag mitgeteilten  Informationen basieren auf eigener Erfahrung und können natürlich nicht  als Generel richtig dargestellt werden, da man die Vorlieben der Angler  und die der Fische in den Gewässern mit bedenken muss.

Über Konstruktive Anmerkungen freue ich mich natürlich auch weiterhin 

Was ich schade finde ist, das viele angler die neuen Techniken ausführen und die (alte Schule) vernachlässigen. Das klingt zwar komisch bei einem der sich mit neuen Techniken wie dem Drop Shoten, Caroliner Rig, Texas Rig und Co. beschäftigt. Ihr müsst aber auch bedenken das ich auch gerne noch ganz einfach mit mistwurm und und stachelschweinpose angel :m

Petrie wünscht die Pille für den Fisch :vik:

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ae71 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo, habe mir das Video angeschaut. So habe ich es auch schon mal gemacht aber ich war mir nicht sicher ob das wirklich gut ist, da soviel Klimbim (Hülsen+ Glasperlen) dran ist.
Hatte gehofft, das evtl. jemand es mit  Flexonit geknotet hat, und auch funzt?
Danke für die Tipps. Werde es demnächst wieder probieren.
Achso kleine Frage noch. Wie sieht es aus mit dem Stahlvorfach hat es eine Scheuchwirkung? Oder merkt ihr kein Unterschied zu Fluorocarbon?
Habt ihr es mal im Vergleich getestet. Könnte mir vorstellen das Barsche und Zander es nicht so toll finden auf Stahl zu beissen.
Eigentlich will ich ja auf  Zander aber Hechte sind wohl mehr drin im Gewässer.
Grüße
Toni


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Bei Hechtgefahr immer Stahl..... da gibts keinen Kompromiss. Aber du kannst ja durch die Verwendung eines dünnes Stahlvorfaches (mehr als 7KG brauchst du nicht!), die Sichtigkeit verringern.

Meiner Meinung nach, macht es keinen großen Unterschied! Du kannst das ganze Klimbin etwas abmildern, indem du kleine aber gute Wirbel/ Hülsen nimmst. Sollten aber schon gescheite Sachen sein. Kleine Wirbel von Profiblinker etc. Dazu 0,8mm Hülsen von Jenzi zum Quetschen der Vorfächer....

Klar ist direkt anbinden die smartere Lösung, aber kann ja sein, dass du mal auf nen anderen Köder mit anderer Befestigung wechseln willst... schon k wünscht man sich ein Wechselsystem 

PS: Die Stopperperlen gibts auch in transparent und paar nummern kleiner....


----------



## Zander Pille (13. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ich habe es auch schon mit Flexonit versucht. Gab dann aber viel zu schnell krissel kurz unterm Haken und beim Festziehen waren die ersten Wellen drin deshalb lieber Hülsen. Wegen des klimbims... Wie der kolege schon sagte kann man das stark reduzieren und ich habe noch keine wirkliche Scheuchwirkung wahrgenommen. #c 

Gruß die Pille für den Fisch


----------



## ae71 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo FR33, wie ist es denn mit dem Wirbel da hängst du dein Haken dran, dann hängt doch der Haken wie ein alter Sack nach unten und steht nicht wie mit Viagra, oder?
Macht das was?
Grüße
Toni


----------



## ae71 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo Zander Pille, danke, diese Info habe ich gebraucht! Dann kann ich mir es sparen, knoten zu wollen.
Habt ihr es auch schon mal mit 0,70mm fluoroc. und Klemhülsen? Denke wird zu steif sein um schön zu arbeiten die Montage, oder?
grüße
Toni


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Muss kein Wirbel sein... kannst auch nur einen Karabiner nehmen und den zw. die beiden Hülsen klemmen.....

Um das ganze zu versteifen, kann man auch ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch drüber schieben und erwärmen. Ich persönlich sehe da aber kaum nen Unterschied.... die Köder sind unter Wasser fast schwerelos und bewegen sich bei der leichtesten Bewegung.

Achja... ich spreche immer von kleinen Wirbel, Snaps usw.... zwar qualitativ gute Teile - aber eben sowas von Gr. 18 - 14! Nicht so riesige Snaps wie beim gezielten Fischen auf Hecht!

PS: Eben erst gelesen - bevor ich mit 0,70mm (!!!) FC arbeite - verwende ich ein 6,8KG Sevenstrand (1x7)!

PPS: Da fällt mir ein, ich wollt ja noch ne richtige DropShot Rute aufbauen..... ^^


----------



## ae71 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Mit dem austauschen des Hakens finde ich eine sehr gute Idee! Die ist sogar Brilliant! Was mich das immer nervt, wieder ein anderes zu binden so wäre es kein Problem mehr. Bin zwar mit dem Gedanken immernoch das man ein Stinger am Köder ganz hinten dran macht nicht abgeneigt. Da ich am WE ein Biss hatte am Köfi an der Drpshotmotage aber der Fisch hat auf der Seite gebissen wo kein Stinger dran war. Der war auf der anderen Seite.
Wie wichtig ist es ein frischen Köfi zu nehmen? So alte gefrorene sind wohl nix, oder? Da der Köfi den ich hatte bestimmt schon 2 Jahre in der Gefriere war. Deshalb hat der Zander wohl den gleich wieder losgelassen?
Mit Gummi habe ich mittlerweile ein komisches Gefühl, das sie den Gummigeschmack nicht mögen.
Apropo Dropshotrute: Ich habe eine kurze 2,1m -20g WG, die kennt kaum einer, eine Genius von Garbolino, die finde ich klasse für Barsche!
Aber ein Anhieb bzw Druck auf ein Zander, das der Haken hängen bleibt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen(d.h. habe noch keinen dran gehabt).
Dann habe ich zum Uferangeln mir die Jackson Dropshot in 3m länge bis 45g WG geholt, die finde ich sehr weich. Bin mir nicht sicher ob die das Richtige ist.Ob ich damit den Druck hinbekomme? Schon am Überlegen ob ich nicht die 2,7m Aspius red hole, ob die besser dafür gemacht ist?
Grüße
Toni
P.S: Ein sehr interessantes Thema, hoffe das wir noch ein bisserl dran bleiben.


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Darf ich wissen, wie und wann du den Anschlag setzt, sobald du einen Biss spürst?

ich hab anfangs beim DropShot regelmäßig daneben gedroschen (ist man halt vom klassischen Jiggen etc. gewohnt). Hat ein wenig gedauert, aber inzwischen sitzen die Anschläge....


----------



## ae71 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo, muß zugeben das ich bisher mit der Dropshot-Methode, nur Barsche  gefangen habe, die waren auch nicht besonders groß ca 25cm! Habe die Bisse bisher mit der kurzen Rute gut gespürt, und habe nicht immer die Fische erwischt, das lag aber auch daran das die Bisse auch von Sonnenbarsche waren. Die kriegen das Maul nicht soweit auf das sie ein 6 cm Fin-S ins Maul bekamen.
Ich versuche garnicht Anzuschlagen. Ich denke ich muß es nur  länger probieren, am Besten nur eine Rute mitnehmen und diese Durchzufischen.
Ich probiere mal eine halbe Stunde und dann wechsle ich auf Jigrute. Deshalb fange ich zwar auch nicht mehr! Glaube auch das unsere Gewässer überfischt sind. Zwischen Kormoran und reine Kochtopfangler + Berufsfischern nimmt sich nicht viel. Fischdiebe sind alle drei! Aber das ist offtopic.
Bei uns ist der Rhein relativ Fischleer, die Seen sind sehr Klar, es wird viel geangelt und fast alles mitgenommen. Ich selber falls ich mal was erwische nehme nur das mit was ich verwerten will, das wäre mal ein Zander, den letzten in Deutschland gefangene Zander ist schon 3 Jahre her. Letztes Jahr am Ebro konnte ich doch mir beweisen, das ich nicht ganz Unfähig bin ein Zander zu fangen. Da ging es.
Muß aber zugeben das ich mit 3 kleinen Kindern Zuhause nicht oft rauskomme, und wenn dann für 3-4h. Da ist es nicht so, wie früher. Da hat man geschaut wie das Wetter ist und man hat entschieden, heute ist gutes Fangwetter. Dann ist man gegangen! Jetzt heißt es, am Sonntag morgen mit der Familie Frühstücken, da man die Woche über ja nicht gemeinsam Gefrühstückt hat. Dann auf  9 Uhr ins Auto, und 12.30 wieder daheim sein.Mit schlechtem Gewissen, weil Weibchen unglücklich ist wenn man weg geht, bzw. sie  schlechte Laune hat für den Rest des Tages.
So spielt es sich zur Zeit ab, und das nicht jedes Wochenende sondern 2 mal im Monat.
Nun habe ich mich hier selbst Disqualifiziert. Weil so kommt zu wenig praktische Erfahrung raus.
Grüße
Toni


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

ich weiss nicht ob ich es schonmal geschrieben hatte, aber DropShot ist anders als T-Rig, C-Rig, Jiggen usw. KEINE Methode um Fische zu suchen. 
Da liegt der Fehler bei vielen Anglern, die mit Drop Shot ihre ersten Runden drehen....

Wenn ich eine Hand voll Stellen habe - an denen ich weiss, dass dort Fische stehen müssten (Bootsstege, Kanten, Bäume usw. usw.), dann ist Drop Shot ne tolle Methode um die faulsten Fische da heraus zu kitzeln.
Zum Strecke machen ist die Jigge deutlich besser!

Was die Bissaubeute angeht.... anschlagen ist falsch. Beim Biss kurz mit der Rutenspitze nachgeben und dann zügig ankurbeln! Bei Offsethaken muss allerdings das ankurbeln durch anschlagen ersetzt werden... sonst gibts Fehlbisse ohne Ende!


----------



## ae71 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo, stimmt was du schreibst zu 100%. Ich neige dazu 2-3 Ruten mitzunehmen, eine Jigge, eine Baitcaster zum Wobbeln, eine Dropshot. 
Und dann wird meistens die Jigge und dann am 2. meisten die Hardbaits schön gefischt, die erfreuen das Auge wenn man schon nix fängt , hat man zumindest ein hübschen wackela-sch (Wobbler) gesehen. Da denkt man bei dem Lauf muß doch was beissen. Wenn da auch nix geht, dann wird halt noch ein bisschen gedropshotet. Angelzeit vorbei.
Was mir übrig bleibt: Anglerboard lesen, viel Tackle kaufen. 20 Boxen mit Gummis warten auf ihren Einsatz. Habe jetzt 20 cm Twister gekauft, und eine Wathose für mein Bellyboat!  Bin gespannt, wann ich die Twister testen kann. Meint ihr sowas wäre auch fürs Dropshoten geeignet?
Grüße
Toni


----------



## Zander Pille (13. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Stell mal fotos rein dan kann man das auch beantworten 
Von den Ködern versteht sich. 
Bellyboot kannst du super zum drop shot angeln benutzen.


Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andimanson (14. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo,
Ich würde auch gerne mal das DS angeln auf Zander ausprobieren, kann mir jemand eine gute Rute empfehlen? 
Und wenn jemand erfahrung hat würde mich interressieren ob man damit auch gut auf Forellen fischen kann oder eher weniger?


----------



## Fr33 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ich hab schon Satzforellen auf Dropshot gefangen... halt entsprechend kleine Gummis vorraus gesetzt 

Ich muss immernoch sagen, ne spezielle Rute braucht man dazu eig nicht. Ne kurze Spinnrute 2,10m - 2,40m mit einer Spitzenaktion eignet sich super.... WG kann so je nach dem wo man fischt (See, Altarm, reissender Fluss) variieren. 5-25gr/ 10-30gr sind aber ideal....


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ich bevorzuge ne 3,35er mit 30 g WG vom Ufer aus, um auf große Entfernung nen steileren Winkel zu bekommen. 

Mit ner 2,10er könnte ich persönlich gar nix anfangen, da ich so weit rausballern muss wie möglich, um an die Fische zu kommen (im Uferbereich geht hier gar nix). Entsprechend schwer sind meine Bleie (20 bis 25 g).

Auf 60 m Entfernung mit ner 2,10 find ich DS dann doch etwas ungemütlich - da kratzt der Köder ja quasi komplett waagerecht am Grund rum. Die kurzen Dinger taugen IMO nur fürs Bootsangeln, Spundwände usw. - da steht man dann ja auch quasi senkrecht über dem System.


----------



## Fr33 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

@ Hirsch

Okey bei den Distanzen, die du anwerfen musst, macht ne längere Rute Sinn. Das ist keine Frage!

Ich bin bei der Rutenfrage von der klassischen DropShotterei ausgegangen. Sprich in Ufernähe oder vom Boot aus, markante Plätze anwerfen und ausfischen.


----------



## MxchxxlRxxch (17. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> Ich würde dir Karpfenringe zur Verbindung empfehlen.
> Bei dem Gekringelten Stahlvorfach hab ich nur die erfahrung gemacht das man dadurch ganz leicht knicke in den Stahl bekommt und somit hat man da auch einen Tragkraftverlust!




schlagknoten von die brandungsangler ist noch besser


----------



## Fr33 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Bei Stahl + Geflochtene schneidet dir auf kurz oder lang das rauhe Stahlmaterial die Geflochtene durch. Da diese beim dropshotten eh meist zw. 0,08-0,13mm dick ist, wird's eng. Das sind meine Erfahrungen damit.


----------



## ae71 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo, und war jemand letztens mal Dropshotten? Wenn ja wie tief stehen die Fische zur Zeit, was sind eure Topköder (Modell), 
Größe, Farbe? Oder ist das zu Plump zum Fragen? Benutzt jemand die Aspius als Dropshotrute? Welche geflochtene und in welcher Stärke wählt ihr sie aus und Farbe?
Um meine Kombos zum Dropshoten zu nennen: Boot bzw Bellydropshotkombo:
2,1m Garbolino Genesis -20 g WG, eine 1000 Ryobi Excusima mit einer 0,10 mm Nanofil, mit 0,21 mm Fluocarbonvorfach von Berkley ca.1m.  
2. Kombo fürs Uferangeln:
Jackson STL Pro DS Distance 3m 5-45g WG
4000 Stradic 0,12mm Powerline, 1m Fluo von Berkley in 0,27 mm.
Köder: Fin-S 6 cm, 10 cm; Hellgies; Illex Crosstails.
An Ködern habe ich mehr aber das soll mal die üblichen Verdächtigen sein.
Grüße
Toni


----------



## Zander Pille (19. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Gestern los gewesen und nur 2 Barsche erwischt 
Beide Fische so 30 cm ùber Grund erwischt.
Köder war ein Snakehead, den Namen weiß ich leider nicht Foto kommt heut Abend

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michael.S (19. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

An meinem Baggersee geht auf Barsch am besten der Jackson Ready to Fish Weißfisch in 5 cm http://www.amazon.de/Jackson-Ready-Fish-Barsch-Forelle/dp/B008FNF1Z8/ref=sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1384862165&sr=1-2&keywords=jackson+ready+to+fish  ,habe auch viele andere Köder dort probiert aber der sticht deutlich heraus ,schade das es den nur als teures Fertigrig giebt ,meine Suche nach nur den Fischen blieb bis jetzt erfolglos ,wenn aber jemand was weis wäre ich dankbar


----------



## ae71 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo Michael, ein ähnlicher und bestimmt sehr guter Köder wäre der Illex  super cross tail shad:
http://www.amazon.de/Illex-Super-Cross-Tail-Shad/dp/B004MHLTOS/ref=wl_mb_hu_c_3_dp
Ich habe das Vorgängermodel der heiß crosstail der ist auch schon gut. Aber realistischer sieht der neue aus.
Petri an Zander Pille! Zumindest ging was.
Grüsse
Toni


----------



## phreak (19. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Moinsen, danke für die tollen Anregungen. Dazu hätte ich noch eine Frage und zwar : wie lang sollte eine Rute maximal zum DSL sein? 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Max würde ich ne 270er verwenden... das sollte auf moderate Distanzen noch gehen. Drop Shot ist ne feine Sache... aber mit zu langen Gerten, zu großen Distanzen etc. verliert diese Technik an Effektivität!


----------



## phreak (19. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Mhhhhhh, habe nur eine Feederrute mir der Länge von 3,90. 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hast du keine leichte Sprinnrute daheim? Ne Feederrute in der Länge macht meiner Meinung wenig Sinn, denn die "Schluckt" viel vom Anbiss... 

Wäre für mich ein No Go. Ich halte nichts von Schwabbelruten mit super extrem weichen Spitzen.. auch nicht beim DrophShotten. Den Biss kann man nicht immer über die Spitze erkennen.... sondern man muss es im Blank merken. Das bezweifel ich bei ner 390er Feederrute...


----------



## phreak (19. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Doch eine habe ich. Danke für die Rückmeldung. 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## Zander Pille (19. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

So endlich nach haus geschaft =)
hier das ist mein Sieger von gestern:
http://shop.afterbuy.de/Dropshot-Fi...1_u857_zac8bdb43-d322-41b5-8194-afad72ab99ef/


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Auf kleine Fin-S  geht bei dir nix? Denn 40cent für so nen kleinen Köder ist schon ne Ansage ^^


----------



## Zander Pille (19. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Auf kleine Fin-S  geht bei dir nix? Denn 40cent für so nen kleinen Köder ist schon ne Ansage ^^


Die hatte ich ja nicht gezahlt 
Hatte bei denen ordentlich was bestellt und ein Artikel war nicht mehr lieferbar|rolleyes Da haben Sie mir einfach 20 von denen eingepackt stat 20 von den günstigeren:g

Und schnell liefern Sie auch noch |supergri

Was zahlst du denn so im Schnitt für deine ;+


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Die kleinsten wären die hier:

http://www.camo-tackle.de/25-Fin-S-Fish

 Fische aber meist aber Zander/ Barsch und verwende dann eher die hier:

http://www.camo-tackle.de/4-Fin-S-Fish


----------



## Zander Pille (19. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die kleinsten wären die hier:
> 
> http://www.camo-tackle.de/25-Fin-S-Fish
> 
> ...



Die sind ja noch teurer als meine ...


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Okey... die 4" kosten 9cent pro Köder mehr.... aber die taugen def, was. Ich hab auch schon Köder von SnakeHead gehabt... die waren nicht der Hit.... waren okey - aber da haben sich die 9cent mehr für die Fin-S eher gelohnt....

 War nur ne Anregung ^^ keine Kritik.


----------



## Zander Pille (20. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Welche hattest du denn?
Würde mich mal intressieren da ich mit Sneakhead bis jetzt immer gut gefahren bin.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Meinst du welche Farben?

Ich halte mich da eher an natürliche Dekos... nehme aber auch gerne was mit Glitter... gibt schöne Reflektionen unten Wasser


----------



## Zander Pille (20. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ne nicht die Farbe, welches Model? Die haben ja ein paar mehr im Angebot.
Hast du ein Foto von deinem alten?

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Axo...

Ne Fotos hab ich keine.... als Brutfisch Imitat nehm ich die Fin-S 2,5" und als normale Happen auf Barsche die Fin-S 4".


----------



## Perch-Noob (20. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Michael.S schrieb:


> An meinem Baggersee geht auf Barsch am besten der Jackson Ready to Fish Weißfisch in 5 cm http://www.amazon.de/Jackson-Ready-Fish-Barsch-Forelle/dp/B008FNF1Z8/ref=sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1384862165&sr=1-2&keywords=jackson+ready+to+fish  ,habe auch viele andere Köder dort probiert aber der sticht deutlich heraus ,schade das es den nur als teures Fertigrig giebt ,meine Suche nach nur den Fischen blieb bis jetzt erfolglos ,wenn aber jemand was weis wäre ich dankbar



Schau mal ich finde diese noch um einiges realistischer als deine:
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Molix_Virago_6pk/descpage-MOXVRGO.html#multiview


----------



## Perch-Noob (20. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Axo...
> 
> Ne Fotos hab ich keine.... als Brutfisch Imitat nehm ich die Fin-S 2,5" und als normale Happen auf Barsche die Fin-S 4".



Kann ich nur bestätigen, die machen sich wirklich gut. Und die 4er kann man auch sehr gut als Softjerk verwenden. Die Snakeheads sehen aber auch nicht verkehrt aus.
Günstigere Alternative wäre noch der Zoom Salty Super Fluke.


----------



## Zander Pille (20. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Da gebe ich dir recht aber ich Zahl keine 1,67 €  für ein Gummifischchen.
Ich glaube aber auch das die Fische den Köder nicht soooooo genau betrachten  

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BasterHRO (20. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo liebe Drop Shot'er |wavey:

War heute Nachmittag für 2 Std. bei uns an der Warnow unterwegs.... Leider heute kein Fisch... #c

Wollte auch eigentlich nur meine neue Rolle und meine neuen DS-Köder ausprobieren. Demnächst wird natürlich wieder angegriffen. #6

Gruß Baster #h


----------



## phreak (20. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Moinsen,
ich fange gerade erst mit dem DropShoten an, daher eine Frage zu der Köderwahl: 

Ich habe mir in einem Online Store für den Winter ein kleines Set an NoActionStads zusammengestellt. Nun bin ich aber über eine Seite gestolpert, die ein komplettes Set anbietet: 

Hier die Seite http://shop.afterbuy.de/public/cata...=857&zid=6fbe6717-44c7-48e8-93c1-823f19527532

Was haltet ihr davon? Lohnt sich solch ein Set, oder handhabt ihr das auch lieber individuell?


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

@ Baster

 Sieht gut aus - versuch die Köder noch etwas mehr im Kopf einzuharken. Dann laufen die besser 

 Beim Dropshot wiegt der Köder nix und die Barsche / Zander saugen den bis zu den Kiemen ein...!


----------



## BasterHRO (20. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hi Fr33...!

Ich dachte bislang immer, wenn man die Köder ziemlich mittig harkt, dann "laufen" sie deutlich besser.
So sah es zumindest auch im Wasser aus. #c 
Muss allerdings dazu sagen das ich es noch nicht ausprobiert habe, gerade die wurmartigen Köder im Kopf zu harken.


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Kommt drauf an.... willst du beide Enden schnell und kurz schwingen lassen, oder das eine lange Ende etwas langsamer und ausufernder? Das muss man aber rausfinden, was bei euch am besten läuft.


----------



## Michael.S (21. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Die Molix werde ich sicher auch mal probieren ,sieht aber so aus als wäre die Angelsaisong für dieses Jar vorbei da es hier die ersten Fröste giebt und ich beim Angeln trotz Handschuhen immer mit eiskalten Händen zu kämpfen habe


----------



## Zander Pille (21. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Seit wann ist die Angelsaison beendet?
Klar wird es kälter, aber jetzt beginnt erst die richtige Saison!
Zieh dir einfach vernünftige Klamotten an.
Kalte Finger muss mab als Angler ertragen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fr33 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Gerade Dropshotten fängt jetzt erst an.....

ich hab die letzten Wochenenden auf dem Boot gehockt... DA war es kalt... hat gezogen wie Hechtsuppe. Aber Zwiebelprinziep mit x Lagen Klamotten und Fleece etc. halten warm.

So doof es klingt - gegen kalte Hände hilft diese vor dem Angeln mit neutraler Handcreme einzucremen! Und auch dünne Lederhandschuhe halten wärmer als man denkt.

Ich hab Neopren Handschuhe daheim... die taugen aber nix...


----------



## phreak (21. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



phreak schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ich fange gerade erst mit dem DropShoten an, daher eine Frage zu der Köderwahl:
> 
> Ich habe mir in einem Online Store für den Winter ein kleines Set an NoActionStads zusammengestellt. Nun bin ich aber über eine Seite gestolpert, die ein komplettes Set anbietet:
> ...


Bevor meine Frage verloren geht, kann mir einer dieser beantworten? 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## hanzz (21. November 2013)

Fr33 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade Dropshotten fängt jetzt erst an.....
> 
> ich hab die letzten Wochenenden auf dem Boot gehockt... DA war es kalt... hat gezogen wie Hechtsuppe. Aber Zwiebelprinziep mit x Lagen Klamotten und Fleece etc. halten warm.
> 
> ...



Zimtstange nehmen, Hände und Füsse einreiben. Hilft auch bei Kälte.


----------



## Fr33 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ich halte von Sneakhead nicht so viel..... ich habe ein paar Glasperlen von denen für T-Rigs und C-Rigs.... mehr aber nicht.

Köder sind u.A, brauchbar - gibt aber bessere. (Camo-tackle.de)
Wer am Anfang bisi was probieren will - für den ist es okey.


----------



## phreak (21. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich halte von Sneakhead nicht so viel..... ich habe ein paar Glasperlen von denen für T-Rigs und C-Rigs.... mehr aber nicht.
> 
> Köder sind u.A, brauchbar - gibt aber bessere. (Camo-tackle.de)
> Wer am Anfang bisi was probieren will - für den ist es okey.



Nun, für den Winter und dem angeln an der Elbe benötige ich auch andere Köder als die im Set vorhandenen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Grün, Weiß und auch Rosa fängig ist. Von daher macht es auch für mich mehr Sinn, einzelne zu bestellen. Was hältst du denn von Lunker City und der Fin-S Fish Serie? 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## Fr33 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

ich fische die Fin-S ganz gerne.....

die 2,5" sind halt echt klein und eher Brutimitate. Die 4" sind schon besser und ein 25er Barsch kloppt die sich auch weg! Keine Sorge!

PinTails habe ich auch -aber die gehen bei mir nicht so gut.

Die CAMO DropShot Ringer sind noch ganz i.O, und ansonsten kann man eig alles mal testen. Achja.. die SlugGO von LC habe ich auch noch vergessen!


----------



## phreak (21. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Werde mir mal ein schönes Set zusammen stellen. 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## Fr33 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Als DropShot Haken verwende ich gerne die hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/10-Stuck-Drop-Shot-Haken-VMC-7119-BN-Spark-Point-Barbarian-Dropshot-Haken-/261115200323?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Haken_Vorf%C3%A4cher_Wirbel&var=&hash=item3ccbadc343

Größe 1 / 2 / 4 / 6 .... mehr braucht man nicht!


----------



## phreak (21. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Danke für den Hinweis. Habe noch eine Spinnrute von ~25G Wurfgewicht gefunden. Sollte fürs erste ausreichen. 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## Nuesse (21. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

http://www.gummiconnection.de/produkte/haken-zubehoer/vmc-zubehoer/Haken-VMC-7119-Dropshot-Haken

Hier kommt man auch recht günstig an DS-Bleie ran!
#h


----------



## phreak (21. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Jo, hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Nur denke ich, aufgrund der Versandgebühren lohnt es sich eher, alles bei einem Anbieter zu kaufen. Welche Farben würdet Ihr den für die Elbe nutzen? (im Winter)
Bin gerade noch auf Weiß, Pink und Grün hängengeblieben.


----------



## Perch-Noob (22. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



phreak schrieb:


> Jo, hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Nur denke ich, aufgrund der Versandgebühren lohnt es sich eher, alles bei einem Anbieter zu kaufen. Welche Farben würdet Ihr den für die Elbe nutzen? (im Winter)
> Bin gerade noch auf Weiß, Pink und Grün hängengeblieben.



Kommt ganz auf die Trübung des Wassers an, desto weniger Sicht, umso greller die Farben. In HH denke ich ist die Elbe nicht sonderlich klar, also sollten weiß, gelb usw. schon erste Wahl sein. Aber schau dir doch einfach mal einige Zanderfilmchen auf Youtube an. Da kannst du dir mit Sicherheit einige Farben abkucken.
z.B. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOz4dG60iOk


----------



## phreak (22. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Moinsen, das Video kenne ich. Die Frage ist nur, welche Farben lohnen sich speziell beim Dropshot angeln am besten? Gerade im Winter in Hamburg. Oder ergibt es da wenig Spielraum zum differenzieren? Da Zander gegen Dezember eher auf Standby Modus schalten und nur  attraktive /lohnenswerte Köder attackieren, macht es vielleicht doch Sinn, Weiß, Grün und Co zu bevorzugen?!  Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## Zander Pille (22. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ich war gestern mal wieder los und hab 2 untermaßige Zander gefangen.
Ich weiß nicht wie das in Hamburg ist aber bei.mir ist es grad so das die Zander ganz gern mal was blaues schnappen.
Die zwei kleinen hab ich gestern auf hell grün glitter gefangen.
Bei der Köderwahl must du probieren da es von Gewässer zu Gewàsser unterschiedlich sein kann. Ich muss mir dem nächst mal wieder was von der anderen seite des Teichs bestellen....

Gruß die Pille für den Fisch

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ae71 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo Pille, erstmal Petri!
Regnets bei euch auch so wie bei uns im Süden? Bei uns steigt der Pegel, im Rheinhauptstrom braucht man es nicht probieren.
Wo angelst du, im Fluß, Kanal oder See?
Grüße
Toni


----------



## Zander Pille (22. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Im Fluss Kanal und See 
Die Zander stammen aber aus dem Fluss.
Bei uns regnet es aber glücklicher weise nicht so viel ist grad nur bissel am nieseln...
Wenn das Wetter so schlimm ist geh doch mal an einen Altarm.und versuche es der Trübung wegen doch mal mit paar helleren Farben.

weiß, neon gelb und Pink (nicht rosa) laufen bei uns bei starker trübung recht gut.

Gruß die Pille für den Fisch

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Perch-Noob (22. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



phreak schrieb:


> Moinsen, das Video kenne ich. Die Frage ist nur, welche Farben lohnen sich speziell beim Dropshot angeln am besten? Gerade im Winter in Hamburg. Oder ergibt es da wenig Spielraum zum differenzieren? Da Zander gegen Dezember eher auf Standby Modus schalten und nur  attraktive /lohnenswerte Köder attackieren, macht es vielleicht doch Sinn, Weiß, Grün und Co zu bevorzugen?!  Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
> 
> Gruß Phreak



Gut das du das Video kennst, einfach mal "Zanderangeln in Hamburg" suchen und du findest sicher noch einige mehr. Bei diesen würde ich mich dann, an den Fangfarben orientieren. Welche Farbe speziell am DS-System im Winter, IN DEINEM HAUSGEWÄSSER nie Nase vorn hat kann dir höchstens ein ansässiger beantworten. Oder du probierst es halt  selber|kopfkrat. 
In dem von mir beangeltem Gewässer, suche ich die Zander in dieser Jahreszeit zwischen 4,5-13m da spielt die Farbe keine sonderlich große Rolle mehr, sondern eher die Aktion|evil:.


----------



## Zander Pille (25. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

So war gestern mal wieder los und bin leider schneider geblieben  
Hatte einen kurzen Anfasser welcher nicht an Land wollte.
Mein kolege hatte aber noch einen untermaßigen Hecht (52 cm)
Alles in allem war es aber ein sehr schöner Angeltag! 

Gruß die Pille für den Fisch

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ae71 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo ich war am Samstag mit der Dropshotrute unterwegs. Ein Fehlbiss direkt vor dem Ufer. Leider war es nur ein Zupfer und wieder losgelassen, evtl. war zu viel Spannung, so das er/sie den wiederstand der Rutenspitze gefühlt hat? Habe  eine Bisspur am FinS 4 Pink Glitter gesehen, direkt am Schwanzende.Habe am Freitagabend mir 3 Stahlvorfachdropshotmontagen gebaut.Zwischen die Glasperlen habe ich ein Wirbel+ Einhänger drangemacht so daß ich Köder wechseln kann. Dank eurer Beschreibung ging das ziemlich easy.
An einem Vereinssee ist ab 1.10. das Kunstköderfischen verboten. Da werde ich die Dropshotmontage mit Köfi mal ausprobieren. Dann können die mir den Buckel runterrutschen. Nur weil sie die Forellen schützen wollen. In wirklichkeit ist es das sie keine Gummifisch/Spinnangler am See haben wollen. Damit sie schön mit ihren Lebendigen Köfis in Ruhe fischen können! Echt zum Kotzen.
Grüße
Toni


----------



## MxchxxlRxxch (25. November 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> So war gestern mal wieder los und bin leider schneider geblieben
> Hatte einen kurzen Anfasser welcher nicht an Land wollte.
> Mein kolege hatte aber noch einen untermaßigen Hecht (52 cm)
> Alles in allem war es aber ein sehr schöner Angeltag!
> ...




pssst will das nicht lesen :-(

ärgere mich immer noch


----------



## Zander Pille (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Gestern 1h am Abend versucht.
Kurz vor Ende hatte ich nen Zander ist aber leider nen halben meter vorm kescher abgehauen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fr33 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Zu hart gedrillt oder ist der Fisch sichtbar knapp gehakt gewesen?


----------



## Zander Pille (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

super knapp obwohl ich wegen der zaghaften bisse sogar schon nen Stinger benutzt hatte....

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fr33 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Seltsam... eig saugen beim Dropshot die barschartigen den Köder fast bis in den Magen ein.


Wichtig beim Dropshot (ich hatte anfangs so viele fehlbisse), nach dem Biss innerlich bis 2 zählen.... dann kurbelst du den Fisch qausi schnell an und Hebst dabei die Rute mit an. Nur bei Offsethaken lohnt sich u.A ein Anschlag (ebenfalls nach dem man bis 2 gezählt hat) um den offset sicher durch den Köder ins Maul zu treiben.


----------



## Zander Pille (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Ist schon klar 
Hatte ich ja auch gemacht aber bei uns sind die Bisse in letzter zeit ganzschön komisch.
Selbst die Barsche sind nurnoch knapp gehakt deshalb hatte ich ja sogar nen Stinger drann....
Sollte wohl nicht sein, dann halt ein ander mal

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ae71 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo, war am Wochenende auch mal wieder fischen. hatte mir eine schöne dropshotmontage gebaut. mit so einem rigring,  die fluoroc mit der geflochtenen verbunden, beim 2. wurf die montage  verabschiedet sich weil der ring in der ringeinlage der rutenspitze sich verklemmt hat. glück im unglück das nur die motage gerissen und nicht die rute was abbekommen hat. der kumpel hatte dafür mit der jigge abgeräumt. 4 barsche und ein zander, während bei mir ein kleiner zander 36 cm hängen blieb.
weshalb ich das alles schreibe kommt jetzt:
die fische bissen alle fast auf 20m oder tiefer, d.h. die hatten alle die schwimmblase aus dem maul raushängen. so konnten wir die fische nicht mehr zurücksetzen. gerade bei den zandern war es bitter weil die untermaßig waren. die barsche wiederum waren von 30 -39cm tolle fische.
als ich dem kollegen sagte, er soll langsamer drillen damit sie nicht die schwimmblase ausspucken, hat er es getan und als der fisch, ein barsch an die oberfläche kam ist er ausgestiegen. jetzt die frage wie drillt ihr? auch relativ kompromisslos raus oder schaut ihr das ihr sie langsam drillt so das sie zurückgesetzt werden könnten wenn sie untermassig sind? verliert ihr dabei auch dann im drill mehr fische wie wenn kompromisslos gedrillt wird?
angelt ihr auch so tief? im flachen ging bei uns garnichts. es war ein baggersee an dem noch gebaggert wird.
wäre interessant von euch zu wissen wie ihr es handhabt. obwohl es nicht nur im dropshot threat gehört!
grüße
toni


----------



## Fr33 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Dachte Barschatige haben gar keine Schwimmblase?! Sprich das was dann aus dem Fisch raus kam, waren eher der Magen etc....


Ich frage mich allerdings, warum ihr das Risko eingeht Fische aus solch einer großen Tiefe zu holen - wenn der sichere Tod für die Barschatigen damit fast schon besiegelt ist ?! Gab mal ne Faustformel bzw. Wassertiefe und Morbitätsrate... glaube mich zu erinnern, dass bei knapp 10m Wassertiefe bereits der rote Bereich anfängt.


Achja von wegen Drillen..... beim Dropshot fischt man ja meist eher feines Gerät -  daher so Drillen dass der Fisch nicht ausschlizt....ist Fallabhängig.


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Doch haben sie. Die Schwimmblase beim Zander hat nur keine Anbindung zum Verdauungstrakt.
Deswegen haben Zander ein Problem mit dem Druckausgleich.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Aber man pumpt auch keinen Fisch aus 20m mit Gewalt hoch.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lazarus (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Dachte Barschatige haben gar keine Schwimmblase?! Sprich das was dann aus dem Fisch raus kam, waren eher der Magen etc....


Ups, das sind die Releaser. Sehen selten den Fisch von innen. 

Selbstverständlich haben Barsche und Zander eine Schwimmblase. Was die nicht haben, ist der Luftgang, über den der Druckausgleich schnell(er) erfolgen kann, wenn sie schnell aus großer Tiefe heraufgezogen werden.

Aus diesem Grund ist C&R bei Zandern grundsätzlich fragwürdig. Der Fisch kann auch schon geschädigt werden, wenn man äußerlich noch nichts bemerkt.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Okey - wieder was gelernt. Hab ich wohl vergessen - Prüfung ist schon 14 Jahre her....


Wie dem auch sei - ist ja bekannt, dass barschartige Probleme mit sowas haben, daher sind für mich  - egal zu welcher Jahreszeit - solche Tiefen keine Option.


@ Lazarus


C&R ist falsch -C&D bidde ... sprich die 2-3 Küchenzander im Jahr nehme ich mit. Rest darf weiter wachsen...wobei dieses Jahr waren es 1 Zander... daher hatte ich da mit der Schwimmblase nicht mehr im Kopf.


----------



## Lazarus (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Fr33 schrieb:


> C&R ist falsch -C&D bidde ... sprich die 2-3 Küchenzander im Jahr nehme ich mit. Rest darf weiter wachsen...wobei dieses Jahr waren es 1 Zander... daher hatte ich da mit der Schwimmblase nicht mehr im Kopf.


Hey, war ja nicht böse gemeint. 
Die Schwimmblase beim Zander kann man kaum übersehen wenn man öfter welche schlachtet, weil sie, anders als bei Cypriniden, fest mit der Bauchhöhle verwachsen ist.
Falls du filetierst, fällt das natürlich nicht auf.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Korrekt - wenn dann mache ich gleich Filets  Daher hab ich es immer unbeachtet gelassen.


----------



## flotorius (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo zusammen,

habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass der Haken bei der Drop-Shot-Montage straff/fest sitzen sollte? 

Manche schwören ja auch auf maximale Beweglichkeit. 

Und ist ein kurzer Seitenarm sinnvoll? Ist wohl auch eine Frage, ob vom Boot, also "echt" vertikal, oder vom Ufer gefischt wird schätze ich?

Ich finde die Methode eigentlich sehr überzeugend, Erfolg hatte ich bisher allerdings noch nicht damit. Habe es aber auch noch keine Ewigkeiten probiert.


----------



## zanderzone (6. Dezember 2013)

Was da rauskommt ist der Magensack und nicht die Schwimmblase!! Nennt sich auch Trommelsucht!


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Was da rauskommt ist der Magensack und nicht die Schwimmblase!! Nennt sich auch Trommelsucht!



Ist schon logisch.
Die Schwimmblase drückt den Magensack raus. Sonst müsste die Schwimmblase ja durch den Magen.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## zanderzone (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Na klar liegt es an der Tiefe, aber es liegt auch definitiv noch an anderen Dingen. Ich habe schon Zander auf 7m gedrillt, wo der Magensack raus kam. Und genauso gab es Zander, die ich auf 15-20 m gedrillt habe, die nichts hatten. Ist schon ne schwierige Geschichte..
Muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden, wie tief er geht.
Kommt es bei mir oft vor, dann gehe ich ein bissel flacher, aber komplett ausschließen kann man es nie..


----------



## Stoney0066 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Also ich fische vom Ufer aus wesentlich effektiver MIT Seitenarm. Vom Boot aus vertikal geht es bei mir auch ganz gut ohne...


----------



## flotorius (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Also ich fische vom Ufer aus wesentlich effektiver MIT Seitenarm. Vom Boot aus vertikal geht es bei mir auch ganz gut ohne...



Ok, danke. 

Ändert sich dadurch etwas beim Anhieb? Ich habe inzwischen schon alles gehört, von gar nicht anhauen (sei i.d.R. nicht nötig), über kurz warten - dann anhauen, bis möglichst schnell anhauen...


----------



## Fr33 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Der richtige Anhieb hat viel mit der Ködergroße, Hakenform und Hakensitz zu tun.

 Bei kleinen Ködern wie 2" Krebse usw. die per Nose-Hook angeködert sind - kann man eig direkt sachte Anschlagen. Bei größerem sowie auch Würmern etc. warte ich 1-2 Sekunden und ziehe an.

 Bei Verwendung von Off-Set Haken siehts anders aus - da muss die Hakenspitze erst durch den Köder, sodass ich hier so Anschlage wie beim regulären Spinnfischen.


----------



## as12 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo

kennt ihr den knoten? kumpel und ich waren schon immer am suchen der palomar nicht schlecht aber für einige hakentypen unbrauchbar, schaut euch das bild an, er wird ganz einfach als sogenannter *schlitten früher im mittelalter als galgenknoten
grinnerknoten..............nur das das kurze ende der schnur nach oben von unten durchs öhr gesteckt wird und nicht abgeschnitten -----
anstelle vom wirbel wird der haken eingebunden:q:q

*der vorteil der haken sitz auf einem *super* sattel auf
bisher gings wunderbar mit diesem knoten, vorallem mit kleinen rafinesse schwimmgummis

vielleicht wollt ihr den ja mal probieren


----------



## Fr33 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Den kannte ich noch nicht 


Ich verwende immer den hier: http://www.fischundfang.de/So-faengt-man/Zielfische/Zander/Zielfisch-Zander-Der-Drop-Shot-Knoten


Einfach weil es so easy ist ^^


----------



## as12 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

jo den nahmen wir auch aber wenn du ihn *richtig* binden willst, verdrehst du dir die knochen 

siehe hier klick


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



sambolero schrieb:


> Zur Rutenlänge kann ich nur sagen das meine persönlichen Erfahrungen etwas anders sind. Ich finde das ich mit kürzeren Ruten (2,00m bis 2,4m) erstens eine wesentlich bessere Köderkontrolle habe, man kann wesentlich ermüdungsfreier Fischen da leichter und kürzerer Hebel, kann viel besser feine Zupfer aus dem Handgelenk übertragen, und die Bisserkennung ist um Längen besser.



volle Zustimmung. Gerade kleinere Ruten haben meist einen kurzen Griff und man kann die Köder wunderbar aus dem Handgelenk animieren. Mit einem 2.70m Stock würde ich schnell die Lust verlieren.


----------



## sambolero (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*



as12 schrieb:


> jo den nahmen wir auch aber wenn du ihn *richtig* binden willst, verdrehst du dir die knochen
> 
> siehe hier klick


 
 Nach wie vor der beste Knoten meiner Meinung nach. Den nutze ich schon lange. Der Palomarknoten ist absoluter Blödsinn.

 Cool wäre wenn ein Hersteller mal ein System entwickelt wo man die Haken am gebundenen Vorfach austauschen könnte um z.B. normale Haken für Nose Hooking gegen Offset Haken austauschen zu können, und man nicht jedesmal ein neues Vorfach anbinden muss. So in der Art das der Hakenschenkel in eine Art Passhülse einrastet und fest verriegelt ist was man dann aber wieder entriegeln kann um eine andere Hakengrösse reinzustecken. Das gleiche wäre für Jigköpfe genial.
 Ich nutze mittlerweile beim Jiggen eh ein variableres System. Meine Gummis sind auf Offsethaken aufgezogen und ich benutze einfach Vorfächer mit unterschiedlichen Kugelbleien, so kann ich jeden aufgezogenen Köder mit jedem Blei kombinieren ohne den Köder neu aufziehen zu müssen. Das ist vor allem da praktisch wo sich die Strömungsverhältnisse wegen Tiede verändern. Und billiger ist es auch.


----------



## as12 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

hi

jo der palomar ist absolut unbrauchbar, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, wobei dei federfunktion schon nicht schlecht ist

aber

falls du dir den von mir *oben* gezeigten knoten mal richtig ansehen würdest und ihn mal selber bindest (*einfach den wirbel durch nen haken ersetzen*), dann müsstest auch du zu dem schluss kommen, super genial und einfach, da der haken einen absolut top sattel bekommt, ich habe ihn gestern wieder gefischt, perfekt und man kommt ihn mit kalten händen gebunden, der andere verlinkte ist nicht schlecht aber er kürzt erstens den haken um die öhresbreite und es gibt keine federung nach oben, 

dann lieber den *no knot* von huelsse
der federt dann wieder nach oben aber jeder fischt den er möchte

schöne weihnachten @all


----------



## Fischerpapst (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Hallo,
wie führt ihr eure Dropshotrute bei starken Seitenwind am See. Ich bin Einsteiger und angle vom Ufer aus. Meine Rute eine Yasei Drop Shot DS 270, Geflochtenschnur 0,13. 
Danke für eure Antwort.

mfg Fischerpapst


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Da ich mal stark davon ausgehe, dass du auf einen stellenwechsel schon selber gekommen bist, bleibt da wohl nur die kapitulation. Bei zu viel find is einfach kein köderkontakt mehr möglich. Ich war auch ne lange zeit sehr ergeizig und bin bei windstärken bis 6bft losgezogen, aber außer rutenspitze ins wasser halten(was beim ds angeln ziemlich blöde is), wirste wohl keine andere taktik finden


----------



## sambolero (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Man kann auch bei starken Wind erfolgreich dropshotten. Voraussetzung ist das man frontal gegen den Wind angeln kann. An spundwänden geht das oft recht einfach indem man sich dementsprechend dreht. Und um eine Erhöhung der bebleiung kommt man dann meist nicht mehr drum herum. 
Von der Verwendung einer 2,7m!! Langen Rute beim dropshotten würde ich dir dringend abraten.


----------



## Zander Pille (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alles über das Drop Shot Angeln*

Für die die lust haben und aus Oldenburg und umgebung kommen hier noch mal eine kleine Info.

Ich hab mich Spontan entschieden angeln zu gehn.

Wer lust und Zeit hat kann sich gerne Melden ich bin ab 19:00 Uhr an der Eisenbahnbrücke Oldenbrg 

Bei Fragen einfach per PN (anglerboard)


----------

